# Swiftcall Home Phone & Broadband?



## Southerner (10 Aug 2009)

I've used Callcosts.ie to get a listing of best buys for a moderate use combined home phone/broadband package for my area, and the best buy coming back is Swiftcall, followed by BT, UTV and Eircom in that order. I see plenty of user comments on some of these, but little or nothing on Swiftcall which is coming in cheapest. Does anyone have any feedback in terms of level of service, customer support etc...


----------



## Towger (1 Jul 2010)

Old Tread, but Swiftcall (Swiftcall Long Distance Ltd) appear to have gone into liquidation, got notice of creditors meeting this morning in the post.


----------



## hopalong (1 Jul 2010)

anything in the newspapers,cant see on google search.


----------



## lasno (2 Jul 2010)

from insolvencyjournal.ie

www.insolvencyjournal.ie/more_details/10-07-02/Swiftcall_Long-Distance_Limited.aspx


----------

